# physician signature needed?  99211



## BoeJerger (Jun 11, 2010)

Criteria is met to charge a 99211.  Does the Dr. need to sign the note or is the nurse siganature sufficient?  thanks


----------



## abc1099 (Jun 15, 2010)

*No replies*

Joe I'm curious as to why you haven't had any answers on this question?  Is it because it's a silly question or is it because nobody has the answer?  I am not real sure if I can answer your question correctly.  Are there any seasoned billers out there that can help us out?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't believe the MD signature is required.


----------



## rfrey (Jun 15, 2010)

The following is an excerpt from the CMS NCD "Incident to a Physician's Professional Service in the Office or Clinic- PHYS-004"  It doesn't specify a physician signature is required, but the physician involvement must be documented in the note. 

Documentation:
1. The progress note must substantiate the service performed and be signed by the person
performing it.
2. When the physician is involved with a particular service, his or her contribution to the
care must be documented. This will assist in substantiating his or her continued
involvement in the patient's care.
3. The extent of physician involvement should reflect the patient's condition, increasing
with instability and uncertainly of the situation.
4. All documentation should support the level of care provided.


----------

